# bluetooth

## happ

próbuję skonfigurować sobie bluetooth-a

bluetooth na laptopie działa, jest włączony i wykrywa mi bluetooth-a z telefonu

wszystkie pliki konfiguracyjne dotyczące bluetooth-a w gentoo są w ustawieniach domyślnych - nic nie zmieniałem

problem mam następujący - że telefon nie wykrywa bluetooth-a z laptopa

wiecie jak skonfigurować "blutacza" z laptopa aby telefon go wykrywał ? Domyślam się, że w jakimś pliku konfiguracyjnym muszę pewnie włączyć "widoczność" blutacza w laptopie, pytanie tylko co wpisać i gdzie ?

korzystam z mocno starej i nieaktualnej dokumentacji

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/bluetooth-guide.xml

i przy pomocy tego nie mogę rozwiązać problemu, czy ktoś pomoże ?

----------

## Jacekalex

Używasz jakiegoś programu graficznego do  BT?

Ja np mam "od zawsze" Bluemana, i w nim mogę  ustawiać widoczność interfejsu BT,

 i łatwo parować urządzenia. Blueman bazuje na bibliotece Gtk - Gnome, Xfce, 

jest jeszcze Bluedevil do KDE.

Jeśli żadnego managera nie używasz, będzie trochę zabawy, ale zobacz tutaj:

http://dug.net.pl/tekst/98/bluetooth_bez_gnome_i_kde/

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## happ

ten artykuł już mam dawno, tylko, że po wydaniu polecenia

```
 $ hciconfig hci0 piscan 
```

telefon nadal nie widzi "blutacza" z kompa...

a co do menedżera BT zainstalowałem sobie gnome-bluetooth w lxde i mi nie działa i nie wiem dlaczego i na chwilę obecną nie chcę instalować czegoś innego i pomęczę się z konsoli, no chyba, że ktoś pomoże mi odpalić gnome-bluetooth-a... (bluemana mam zamaskowanego)

----------

